# Scholl s20



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, I’ve been given some Scholl s20 and have never used it before......I use a rotary and was wondering what pads I should consider using with it. (I’m going to order some new pads as mine are shot). I only have German cars so the paint is on the harder side.
Much appreciate any advice
Regards
Paul


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2020)

Love S20 on my VW and Audi, and the wife Smart/Merc which has very hard paint. it's very versatile and finishes down well to a great shine every time, even 3000 grit sanding scratches.

I was using the Scholl Purple heavy/medium, but found the Orange Medium ones did almost any task I could throw at them so far. They are the plain foam, not the spider pads. I've also used a microfibre pad on a sanding repair which worked very quickly and left a glowing shine, but was a bit to aggressive for me and a fair amount of heat. 

Just my 2p on the mater


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheers Danny, looked at the spiders but thought they were for da’s ....not seen the orange but I’ll look at them later.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

S20 Black, I presume? There's also an S20 Blue. 

Depends what you need it to do... As mentioned above, Scholl's pads are excellent. On rotary, I find S20 Black pairs well with the SoftTouch Black Waffle's, Flat Orange, and Flat Purple. I prefer S17+ or S3 Gold XXL a bit more on wool, but S20 Black's workable. 

I'd definitely have a look at S3 Gold XXL; probably my favorite rotary compound, at the moment. 

Hope this helps...

- Steampunk


----------



## pina07 (Dec 13, 2009)

Steampunk said:


> S20 Black, I presume? There's also an S20 Blue.
> 
> Depends what you need it to do... As mentioned above, Scholl's pads are excellent. On rotary, I find S20 Black pairs well with the SoftTouch Black Waffle's, Flat Orange, and Flat Purple. I prefer S17+ or S3 Gold XXL a bit more on wool, but S20 Black's workable.
> 
> ...


Thanks steampunk, yes it's the black.....I was thinking of using this on a friend's VW camper on black. It's got major swirls on it but after measuring the paint it's very low. Thought about trying it as it's one step and finishes down nice I'm told.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2020)

pina07 said:


> Cheers Danny, looked at the spiders but thought they were for da's ....not seen the orange but I'll look at them later.
> Regards
> Paul


I hadn't considered the spiders were only for DA use, but that makes sense. The non spider pads by scholl are very good though.


----------

